
Show HN: PhonePrivacy – Google Voice alternative - madamelic
https://phone.qnzl.co
======
madamelic
Hey,

I made this because I was frustrated with losing control of my phone number.
Anyone and everyone could ring my phone once they found out my number and
there aren't great controls for preventing it. The options are basically turn
off your phone or change your number; turning off is easy but it blocks the
people I want to talk to, changing my number is harder, costs $15 and creates
a pain of notifying everyone... and having to do it every so often.

PhonePrivacy lets you spin up any number of phone numbers, use it like a real
phone number (incoming / outgoing texts and calls) then toss it after you're
done. I tried to keep the price reasonable but fair. There is no monthly base
subscription, only a monthly charge per phone number and usage.

Additionally, you can whitelist and blacklist numbers, those who are not
allowed will be told the number is disconnected, which should extinguish it
from telemarketer lists.

I'd love to hear feedback. :)

